# New 5FT Tank



## j_288 (Apr 24, 2012)

Im thinking of getting a snake maby something colorfull.. Im in adelaide not sure what i need but i have an old 5ft fishtank that would be perfect for a nice snake of anysort what do i need and best options


----------



## dragonlover1 (Apr 24, 2012)

j_288 said:


> Im thinking of getting a snake maby something colorfull.. Im in adelaide not sure what i need but i have an old 5ft fishtank that would be perfect for a nice snake of anysort what do i need and best options



before you put any reptile in that tank you have to give it a really good scrub as they are usually too grubby for reptiles after fish


----------



## Blake182 (Apr 24, 2012)

yeah give it a good clean if you can full it up 
well fill it up put a filter in it and about 100ml 
of F10 in it 
and leave it for a week or 2 

i use to to that when i had to clean some of my tanks to get 
the alge off


----------



## reptilegirl2000 (Apr 24, 2012)

why do u want a snake? u weirdo they r soooo yucky :shock:


----------



## j_288 (Apr 24, 2012)

Clearly this website is Australian pythons what else would i wont  and yeah i work for a restoration company so it will be verry clean when im finished.


----------



## Cold-B-Hearts (Apr 24, 2012)

Hmm if you got some height id go for a jungle there quite attractive if it's a lower cage maybe something along the line of a woma or black headed


----------



## j_288 (Apr 24, 2012)

What are the prices of these guys so far


----------



## Blake182 (Apr 25, 2012)

get a ant 
stirped spotted 
caramal children's


----------



## bigjoediver (Apr 25, 2012)

You won't buy much in Adelaide under $300. And anything that was cheap will be a hatchling and would be over awed in a five foot enclosure. Best bet is to check out the ads on here, prices at your local reptile shop ( we have a few ) and the ads on gum tree and compare and use your own judgement.
Good article on the southern cross reptiles site on choosing a snake compares price handling ease of care etc.


----------



## Dragon_crazy (Apr 25, 2012)

theres a few shops in adelaide depending where abouts u are theres gully reptile at modbury, scales and tails at pooraka and reptile city at christies beach they have alot on offer and will give u a good idea with alot of diff setups


----------



## Bandit05 (Apr 25, 2012)

bigjoediver said:


> You won't buy much in Adelaide under $300. And anything that was cheap will be a hatchling and would be over awed in a five foot enclosure. Best bet is to check out the ads on here, prices at your local reptile shop ( we have a few ) and the ads on gum tree and compare and use your own judgement.
> Good article on the southern cross reptiles site on choosing a snake compares price handling ease of care etc.



Im not sure where your buying from but I got all my snakes bar my Albino for under $300 each . Just have to know where to look I guess.


----------



## bigjoediver (Apr 26, 2012)

I agree, there are often bargains to be had, was just generalizing as we don't seem to see the volume of private sellers in SA that there are in say NSW. The more of something that is available for sale the cheaper they get eventually.
My Stimson ( reptile store bought ) was a $325 yearling. That was 18mths ago.
Also depends on how patient you are, if you have to have it right now you pay whatever if you can wait you can often get the bargains. Was more alluding to the fact that a 5ft tank is considered a bit big for something other than an advanced snake.


----------



## JAS101 (Apr 26, 2012)

j_288 said:


> Im thinking of getting a snake maby something colorfull.. Im in adelaide not sure what i need but i have an old 5ft fishtank that would be perfect for a nice snake of anysort what do i need and best options


your best option would be to ditch the fish tank and buy a malamine enclosure , fish tanks dont make good snake encloures - but they make good fish tanks for fish .


----------



## Sniperking (Apr 27, 2012)

i can see your point with the tank but if your going to use a fish tank then you probly wanna ask someone that konws a thing or tow about then and your not the sharpest tool in the shed


----------



## rvcasa (May 9, 2012)

Sniperking said:


> i can see your point with the tank but if your going to use a fish tank then you probly wanna ask someone that konws a thing or tow about then and your not the sharpest tool in the shed



Melamine is cheap (and commonly used by pet shop brands, aka Reptile One, URS etc.) they have the advantage of insulating cold and heat, plus they have the *proper vents* on the correct spots.


----------

